# Horse show class help



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

How long have you been riding? What level are you training at? What does your coach feel is appropriate? How much training has the new horse had? 3 is quite young to be competing her IMO.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

I am an intermediate to advanced rider, I have been riding for 11 years, I am my own trainer, lol, she has had all basic ground training and has down crossrails. She is young, but i'm not jumping her anything above crossrails and she needs the experience.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Do you ride under a coach? That would be the right person to ask about classes you should enter.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How old is the young one? If under 5, I wouldn't be doing anything but *ground poles* no jumping, period. Take her but just keep her tied to your trailer. If over 5, one easy cross pole class.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

No, i am my own coach.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

She is almost 4, when the show happen she will be 4. I got the ok from the vet


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> She is almost 4, when the show happen she will be 4. I got the ok from the vet


Find a more knowledgeable equine vet. None I deal with would advise this.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

Again, they are ground poles and 8-inch jumps. I got the ok from 4 knowledgeable people.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Do what you want, but I recommend you do some research on this.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have done a lot of research on this and I honestly don't see the big deal. I am trotting a horse over a ground pole or raised pole 6 times, every other week. I am just confused because I don't understand why I am in the wrong.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

You won't see the consequences for many years to come.. And maybe too soon. We don't ask 4 year old children to body build for a reason. Check out old ballet dancers and gymnasts that did it professionally... it breaks their bodies to do it so regularly when young before their bodies have developed. 

You have a responsibility to this horse. You are like her parent. Imagine someone came to you with a 4 month old puppy and demanded they do doggy gymnastics and train vigorously? They are still babies! Just because she can carry your weight doesnt mean shes not a baby. Yes plenty people work their horse young... But ask yourself is that fair to ask so much before they are developed mentally and physically? 

To top it off you, me and No one on this forum is the perfect rider. Even Charlotte djuardin needs critique when practicing! So to say you don't need a coach.. you can see how that look? Internationally acclaimed riders have coaches. It's not about ego its about making sure both you and the horse are doing things correctly and safely for both mental and physical longevity. 

Showing is exciting and you really wanna get stuck in.. all we are saying is have some patience. What is another year or two compared to an entire life? Especially if it's been proven that horses started working later are better not just physically but mentally as well. Get a coach keep it light and do things correctly. 

I am not my mares only rider. Coz if i was she would have body problems from being wonky and being ridden incorrect over and over and over. So I have a coach and other people on her to help keep us BOTH safe and comfortable...


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Destiny Pastermack said:


> No, i am my own coach.


I think @*Kalraii* said it perfectly. If the best riders in the world need coaches, why would you think you don't need one? You don't see yourself from the ground. You say you've been riding for 11 years, but people like Ian Millar and Charlotte Dujardin have been riding much longer yet they have coaches, and if you haven't had lessons, are not following a program of some sort, then how do you know you're improving? How do you know you're not picking up a lot of bad habits? 

Give this horse time to mature. You do know that a horse's bones aren't done growing until they're at least 5 or 6 right? So you're sitting on bones that have not yet fused. Obviously, you will do what you wish, and have already made up your mind about this, but don't expect more mature and experienced riders to encourage you in doing this.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Have you been to a show before? If not, if it were me, I'd take her but not compete on her. Just take her to see how she does and let her get used to a show environment before she's actually asked to compete. If you haven't been to a lot of shows, just going could be useful to you as well, to see how they are run, what other people do, etc.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

First, I never said I didn't need a coach, I do not have a coach. I have many people trainers helping me, but I have not had a set coach picked out. I have been riding for 11 years and when I first bought her I had her at her previous barn training under a very good trainer and she said that I can go home and do it by myself. This is a heated topic and we all have our opinions, but please don't twist my words. I have a trainer who I stopped with because she had to take a break and she just started up again and has a 3-year-old younger than mine and has already been to shows and is doing cross rails. I've ridden under her and a few more trainers and they all agree that she is ready to move up, of course, I'm not going to be doing full courses and 3 classes a day. But one course with 5 jumps in it that are 6' inches is not terrible. I am not going to jump her higher than Crossrail until she is 4 almost 5. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

She has been showing for 8+ years.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Do share photos of your show. Two things people tend to over think and get all bent out of shape is feed and young horses! It doesn't sound like you are over working your youngster or putting undo stress on her.


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

Will do, I will add them to my gallery under Haper because I am not sure how to attach them on here. lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was always taught the rule of thumb on jumping is to wait until the horse is five no matter the breed. However there are some breeds that should wait even longer.

I know alot of people that pull OTTBs from the track and have them jumping in under six months as 3 and 4 year olds but those people don't normally plan to keep them - they are turning a profit and don't really have any concerns about the long term effects.

IF you want to jump I would suggest a hunter hack class at the 18 inch level if they have one. That would be a flat class with 2 jumps but personally. I would wait the extra year before I started jumping.

I would love to see pix of your show though!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not going to make comment on trainer/instructors, riding, jumping or not, that is _your_ decision and business...

If you are referring to show grounds in Florida at the Grand Oaks Resort ....
I know its a "Premier facility"...that said....
I've walked several of their rings they groom, maintain during shows.
I find the footing to be soft and on the deeper side in several rings...
I would be cautious of which ring is used when you make entries for this reason.
If my legs walking a course noticed your horse may also...
Different rings have different footings...please take that into consideration when making entries.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## 283515 (Feb 4, 2020)

*Thumbs up, I've been there a lot of time. Thank you for your advice.


----------

